

Internap Compromised - ddispaltro
http://pastebin.com/QxTkx3yf

======
dobbsbob
Linode customer data breach all over again. Guess the new fraud prize is
attacking hosting companies since they aren't encrypting customer data.

I try to only use hosts that accept bitcoin, and if they don't accept bitcoin
then I buy a prepaid visa with fake name + address or disposable paypal. Not
because I'm doing anything shady, but because I'd rather not have my identity
stolen from garbage management panel software these hosting companies use.

Lately I've been hosting everything with bsws.de, which is owned by Henning
Brauer, pf developer @Openbsd. Every machine isolated on vlan with pf firewall
and nobody can access unencrypted customer data because it's not unencrypted.

